# Vaping in the workplace



## Hooked (23/10/17)

Since most vapers are X-smokers and, according to the poll, vape with nicotine, I wonder how businesses are handling the vaping situation. May you vape at work? If not, what do you do for your nicotine fix?

I used to chew Nicorette (nicotine chewing gum) which, I might add, is excellent if you're in ANY place where vaping is not allowed. For those who have never tried Nicorette, it comes in two strengths: 2mg and 4mg nicotine per piece. There are three flavours to choose from: Regular (don't even go there - it's awful!), Mint (my favourite) and Fruity (very sweet). It can be purchased from Clicks or DisChem. I keep a large box (105 pieces) in my car, for emergencies. It's much better for the people around me that I chew the cud, rather than blow my top!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (23/10/17)

At my work they force you to sit in the stinky smokeshack. Regardless of vaping or analog smoking. Too many old aunties that doesnt see vaping for what it is.

Luckily for me I am working nightshift and being the shift manager I get to make a few small amendments to the rules. At night the guys can smoke outside the building as long as its kept clean from buds and ass. A problem us vapers no longer have.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (23/10/17)

Always a varied result on this question, check out some of these threads @Hooked ! 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/workplace-vaping-policies.t22322/#post-360988

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-the-workplace-your-thoughts.t26314/#post-405812

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/article-on-vaping-in-the-workplace.t11914/#post-228831

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (23/10/17)

We vape outside with the rest of the smokers... Same rules apply...

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BATMAN (23/10/17)

At my previous place of work,vaping was not allowed-at all.
You were,however,allowed to smoke cigarettes at certain designated areas which bothered me alot.
Apparently the massive amount of smoke (vapour) was frowned upon as a bad 'image' for customers.

In my new workplace though,we are allowed to vape in designated areas,as much as we want,provided work gets done!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (23/10/17)

We are not allowed to vape inside the office. Smoking rules apply.

In the early mornings (-7am) and evenings (6pm+) I vape inside the office.
During the day I'll go outside.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (23/10/17)

Adephi said:


> At my work they force you to sit in the stinky smokeshack. Regardless of vaping or analog smoking. Too many old aunties that doesnt see vaping for what it is.
> 
> Luckily for me I am working nightshift and being the shift manager I get to make a few small amendments to the rules. At night the guys can smoke outside the building as long as its kept clean from buds and ass. A problem us vapers no longer have.


@Adephi OMG!! Even when I was a smoker I hated stinky smokeshacks. As a vaper I just can't imagine even going into one!


----------



## Hooked (23/10/17)

Tanja said:


> We vape outside with the rest of the smokers... Same rules apply...


@Tanja problem is a person can smoke quickly, but difficult to do with vaping, isn't it?


----------



## Hooked (23/10/17)

BATMAN said:


> At my previous place of work,vaping was not allowed-at all.
> You were,however,allowed to smoke cigarettes at certain designated areas which bothered me alot.
> Apparently the massive amount of smoke (vapour) was frowned upon as a bad 'image' for customers.
> 
> In my new workplace though,we are allowed to vape in designated areas,as much as we want,provided work gets done!


@BATMAN sounds like your new workplace is the place to be! Unbelievable about your old workplace. So cigarette smoke and smell is OK, but vapour not? Whew!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (23/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Tanja problem is a person can smoke quickly, but difficult to do with vaping, isn't it?


I try to time myself with the smokers... try to vape as long as it takes to have one smoke... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (23/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @BATMAN sounds like your new workplace is the place to be! Unbelievable about your old workplace. So cigarette smoke and smell is OK, but vapour not? Whew!!


@Hooked The suprising thing is that we are in the motor industry and what really baffles me is the way in which this was done.

For example,the reason cigarette smoking is banned in an automotive workshop is due to the potential fire which may be caused due to lighting or disposing of an analogue.However,in this case,you were literally allowed to smoke a cig almost anywhere but not vape.
Suprising how common sense isnt that common these days...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Simon Kruger (23/10/17)

In my current workplace both my Boss and I VAPE at our desks all day long, the secretary complains as she is a smoker and is unhappy she needs to go outside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/10/17)

I vape in my office, but only when I do not have visitors. It does not leave any traces and does not bother anyone. It dies help that I am the boss 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (23/10/17)

I think the biggest advantage of starting my own company is I’m free to do as i want and vape were i want but I’m always courteous to my guys. I set an environment where peoples lifestyle choices are excepted and not frowned upon no matter what it is. The only two rules are be respectful of others and get your work done, and by setting these two rules i have never had an issue and my guys are happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/10/17)

Simon Kruger said:


> In my current workplace both my Boss and I VAPE at our desks all day long, the secretary complains as she is a smoker and is unhappy she needs to go outside.



Perfect opportunity to convert a smoker @Simon Kruger




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## antonherbst (23/10/17)

I am pretty much free to vape where ever i want as most of my work is at my own house or out on construction sites. 

But i do still follow smoking rules when in public places or meering with a client. Also a benefit for me is i came from a hubly smoker and thus could not carry it with me every where so i am now just vaping purely for the flavor and does often have a nic based juice mod close by to just tease the senses. 

My wife however only vapes at home on 0 nic content juices and we love a nice coffee vape date sometimes. We are very easy vapers but still considerate when it is required.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (23/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Perfect opportunity to convert a smoker @Simon Kruger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im allowed to vape in my office but then again im the only one there and my office is way at the back, i can relate with the Aunties having a fit “nee sies man kyk hoe baie rook maak jou pyp”

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (23/10/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> Im allowed to vape in my office but then again im the only one there and my office is way at the back, i can relate with the Aunties having a fit “nee sies man kyk hoe baie rook maak jou pyp”



Classic Aunties chirp @PuffingCrow 
Lol


----------



## PuffingCrow (23/10/17)

Silver said:


> Classic Aunties chirp @PuffingCrow
> Lol


Lol Big time hey like I'm a dagga skollie or something i dont even argue anymore i just play the part.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lawrence A (24/10/17)

I am in the health and safety field and have to write the policies pertaining to smoking / vaping in the workplace and we have decided to not allow vaping in the offices - you have no idea how hard it was to write that policy being a vaper myself.

The OHS Act places a responsibility on any employer to provide a workplace that is safe and without harm to their employees. We all know that smoking can harm ones health and therefore accept the logic of making smokers smoke outside in designated smoking areas so as not to expose non-smokers to smoke, and cause them harm to their health.

When it comes to vaping, although I think we all accept that it is way, way safer than smoking, nobody can yet guarantee that vaping is 100% harm free, and so it would be remiss, in my opinion, to allow vapers to vape in an office environment as you are then knowingly exposing the non-vapers to a possibly harmful activity.

Of course there is then other issue of non-vapers being irritated by a) huge clouds blowing by and or b) the actual smell of the vape juice. Managing these employee irritations could become onerous and so it was simply 'easier' to ban vaping in the workplace and avoid the ongoing complaints all together.


----------



## Amir (24/10/17)

There's literally only 3 people on the entire floor of my whole office building who don't vape or smoke. We have a designated non vape/smoke area for them to hang out when they feel like complaining. My own personal office has a fog warning sign on the door. I do, however, leave the A/C on for some circulation as well as out of courtesy to office visitors/clients who love the aroma but obviously the large fog hovering over the office floor is unsightly and a poor image for any professional workplace.


----------



## JB1987 (24/10/17)

I tend to just follow the smoking rules when I'm in public: If I wouldn't have smoked there, I don't vape there. 

Luckily my office has an outside balcony, I've converted all the smokers in the office so it's just a bunch of vapers making clouds outside. We try to keep it to one break every 2 hours to avoid getting any complaints from senior management about spending too much time outside.


----------



## picautomaton (25/10/17)

Small business, vape at my desk freely


----------

